# tourist tax?



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys i am enquiring about a camp site in vulkenburg in holland at the girl on the fone gave me a quote including tourist tax i have never heard of that has any 1 else?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The UK is one of the few countries that doesn't have a tourist tax.

But many places on the continent just include it in the overall bill so you don't notice it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The Toeristenbelasting levy as it is called in Holland. Try googling "tourist tax Holland" and you will find details of it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Shuggi, usually one Euro per night per person for the first 5 nights of any stay

In Austria you also pay a" rubbish tax" !.50 E and I cant remember now if it was per van or per person

I thought that was a bit steep but then again someone has to remove and recycle it

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The tourist tax for our gite is 40c per person over the age of 13 per night....

the higher the classification rate the higher the tax - we have not been classified yet but have been told we would attract the highest rate for gites and self-catering accommodation for here which is around a Euro per night for over 13 year olds.

It goes to the local authority and is used to offset the extra costs involved with rubbish etc.

It has always struck me as odd that the UK has not had such a tax (GB and GO have missed a trick for Local Authority finances) especially in high tourist areas like Devon and Cornwall (where we used to live) and the Lake District and of course, London where visitors and tourists seem to outweigh by far any resident polulation (particularly last summer).

Dave


----------

